# Can anyone identify this?



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Never seen anything like it.

Some kind of fuse?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What did it come out of? What does it say on the side we can't see?


----------



## Johnathan R (Mar 15, 2008)

I found the fuses at kvgy.hu

someone on yahoo answers said this:

Judging from the scorch marks on the board, I would say that it is used to protect the furniture against hot objects. The fuses in question look like they are high current rated, and therefore may be tolerant of some serious heat before they open up.

I'll try to get more info on the context and where it came from.


Maybe a part for a heated pool??


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

2 Old spice bottles. Sorry had to say that. No clue


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Theese are bottle fuses, often found in mainland europe German/French machinery often have them fitted.


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

The large CE defines them as [conforme european) so quite sure they are french or german origin.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

It is a Diazed Fuse [well actually 2 diazed fuses, somebody will pick up on it]

Common in Machine tools. Often filled with sand / silica

Diazed Fuses, commonly called "Bottle" Fuses, are available in five sizes, ND to 25 Amps, DII to 25 Amps, DIII to 63 Amps, DIV* to 100 Amps and DV * to 200 Amps. Fuse accessories are sized to match these five sizes. Each size fuse body has a different diameter to fit only into the appropriate Screw Cap and Fuse Base. 

Also, the fuse tips have different diameters, depending on their current rating. The diameter of the tip matches the diameter of the hole in the Adapter Screw to insure that no fuse with a higher rating than intended for the circuit can be installed. This prevents damage to the circuit or equipment the fuse protects. 
Additionally, fuses and Adapter Screws are color coded to avoid mismatching; for example: 10 Amp Diazed fuses have red pop-out indicators on their head, matching the red ring of the 10 Amp Adapter Screw. When a Diazed fuse has blown, the color coded indicator on the head of the fuse will pop out, giving visible indication through a glass window in the Screw Cap. 
The Fuse is held in place by the Screw Cap, which is screwed into the Fuse Base. Diazed Fuse Bases are available in one and three pole designs. Fuse Bases can be panel mounted or snapped onto a standard 35mm DIN rail. 
Operating Classes 
gL/gG - Slow Blow Protect cable and conductors from damage due to overloads and short circuits. Typical Markings.-'T', Trage, gl/gG, snail symbol 
- Fast Blow Fast Blow fuses are typically used to protect equipment. 
Typical Markings.- "F, Flink, (the absence of the snail symbol) 
gR - Super Fast Blow Typically used for protecting semiconductors like diodes, SCRS, etc. Current limiting. Typical Markings.- UtraRapid ™, Silzed ™, Recticur™, gR,










:whistling2:


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

dammit!!!!!

something I actually knew. I ran across some of these lately here in my area. 


Tri-mixx, what does gI stand for on them. What I found tends to infer it is the same as the gl marking. The fuses I have have the gI rather than the gl/gG marking

and what's up with the snail for a slow blow fuse? I found that the most humorous part of all.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

They look like european fuses...used to change those for my opa in Germany when I was on vacation. Not sure if they still use them anymore...his house was built in the 40's. I think they still have them listed in my Ferraz Shawmut book!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Honest answer? No idea, I think it is the same as GL. I am prepared to be corrected


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Honest answer? No idea, I think it is the same as GL. I am prepared to be corrected


well, at least you won't be corrected by me:no:

thanks


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nap said:


> and what's up with the snail for a slow blow fuse? I found that the most humorous part of all.


 
Nap.,, the snail symbol is common used for slow blow fuse due there are too many diffrent words to fit in there so they used the international symbol of snail so they know it is a slow blow.

I used to live in France before and i did see it alot of them. Trimix pretty much hit the nail on the head on details but let me add one more thing along the way it did jogged my memory someway however.,,, most smaller daized fuse also do have colour marking on it as well so in each class there are about 3 to 8 diffrent colour marking on it as well in case someone did not catch the amp rating of the fuse cartage.

Merci, Marc


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Nap.,, the snail symbol is common used for slow blow fuse due there are too many diffrent words to fit in there so they used the international symbol of snail so they know it is a slow blow.
> 
> I used to live in France before and i did see it alot of them. Trimix pretty much hit the nail on the head on details but let me add one more thing along the way it did jogged my memory someway however.,,, most smaller daized fuse also do have colour marking on it as well so in each class there are about 3 to 8 diffrent colour marking on it as well in case someone did not catch the amp rating of the fuse cartage.
> 
> Merci, Marc


thanks marc. I know what the image means, I just found it humorous like they treat it like people cannot read so they have to use pictures. Maybe in Europe where there are so many different languages used in a relatively small area and these fuses could be used in places where the printing is not the local language, I could be right and the installer may not be able to read, at least the nomenclature and the picture is useful in conveying the meaning.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep Nap it make it alot quicker to read the symbol and numbers much quicker than try to translated the langaunge were it goes and that is very true espcally in European area there are quite few langaunes i know there is about 15-20 diffrent langauge it cover AFAIK.

Merci, Marc


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> 2 Old spice bottles. Sorry had to say that. No clue


That is what I thought as soon as I saw them! :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When you're buying these fuses in the US, most countermen know them as "milk bottle fuses". Ferraz-Shawmut is the main supplier who seems to keep these in the supply houses as a stock item. I'm pretty sure you can get them from Bussman, but I've never found a Bussman in stock.


----------



## swedex (Mar 3, 2008)

Johnathan R said:


> What is this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know these fuses. I am originally from Sweden. I came here in 1989. In Sweden in the 80's these kinds of fuses were used for the residential fuse-panels before they got automatic breaker panels. 

They were designed for a 220V system which we used back then. And even though the metal top look thick, its not so. In the middle of this porcelain fuse is a very thin metal string stretched in between the metal top cap and the bottom of the fuse where it is attached to the center of a colored round disc(about 3/8 of an inch in diameter) which got different colors depending on the amperage of the fuse.

And when the fuse "burns" the metal string melts of and cause the colored disc to fall off, and makes it easy to identify which fuse that went. Since these kind of fuses is inserted in about 1-1 1/2" long porcelain tube which is threaded on one end and screws in and hand tightens into the fuse-panel(kind of like a light-bulb into its socket)and the fuse-holder got a little glass window on the end which is facing you(out from the panel) and through this little window you can fast see which fuse is missing its disc and instantly know which one to replace. I changed many of these fuses as I lived over there.


----------



## acslater (Feb 4, 2008)

Johnathan R said:


> What is this thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 fuses , in europe are still used.I am from Romania and we are still use this kind, actually we try to replace this kind of fuse with automatic fuse.
Here in USA I never seen tu be used.Most use of this kind of fuse are residential.
I have ask the same thing when i seen for the first time knife fuse here.Just that i presume to be a fuse before that somebody told me.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Nap.,, the snail symbol is common used for slow blow fuse due there are too many diffrent words to fit in there so they used the international symbol of snail so they know it is a slow blow.
> 
> Merci, Marc


 
Note to self, when in european red light areas carry picture of a snail.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

ah, ya.:whistling2: 

a bit bored today RK 


Definately funny though. :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nap said:


> ah, ya.:whistling2:
> 
> a bit bored today RK
> 
> ...


Killin time before dinner.


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

swedex said:


> I know these fuses. I am originally from Sweden. I came here in 1989. In Sweden in the 80's these kinds of fuses were used for the residential fuse-panels before they got automatic breaker panels. ....


UFF-DA


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BackInTheHabit said:


> UFF-DA


 
Bro that Armed Forces Tribute is awesome as hard to watch as it is for a vet. :thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## fireupyours2 (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree
I was a vet before my kids came but I got a call from school one day and my son requested that I be at school for a "show and tell" about the hero persons in his life ..... I was at gulf1 when he was 2 so he don't member any of it.
I was so proud and honored ......


----------



## coen (Apr 14, 2008)

Yap, it's bottle fuses alright, we use it here in South Africa sometimes.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

coen said:


> Yap, it's bottle fuses alright, we use it here in South Africa sometimes.


 
Where in SA? I have family there.


----------



## coen (Apr 14, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Where in SA? I have family there.


In Mossel Bay, where does your family stay?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

coen said:


> In Mossel Bay, where does your family stay?


 
Port Elizabeth, Cape Town, and Durbin.


----------

